# Josh Carmack Bee Supply



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Does he have a web site or catalog?


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

No, I unfortunately do not have a website up at this time, I am in the process of getting a little help to have one up very soon I hope!

Thank you Mr. Stonefly !

You can Call, or email

Josh Carmack
4769 Conner Whitefield Rd.
Ripley TN, 38063
731-612-5911
[email protected]


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

www.carmacksupply.com It took a LONG time, but it's up now, Thanks guys!

Thanks to Kevin Raney as well!


----------



## qcbee (Dec 16, 2010)

Putting together the supers and sbb's we got from Josh. Everything is well made and Josh is really great to work with. Several from our area got together a sizeable order and Josh did very well getting everything together for us. A real cost savings in our area. Thanks, Josh.


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney (Aug 17, 2010)

bought some SBB from him. great service!! will be back!


----------

